# Conversion of ICT to CSV with in South Africa



## itsjeevani (Nov 6, 2016)

Dear Forum

I am currently on an ICT visa (Software Developer - Data Science), and the local Employer wants to offer me a local contract. I am in SA. For this to happen, I need to apply for a critical skills visa.

I have been advised that this application can only be made from home country (India) and not through VFS in SA.  

1. If i lodge my application in VFS India and can i attend interview here in SA (Pretoria) or should i need to visit India for Visa interview.

2. Has anyone successfully transferred from a ICT to Critical Skills when applying from within South Africa?

Your guidance will be appreciated.
Thanks
Ven


----------



## Shri-SA (Jan 16, 2017)

There's no interview for CSV, however you need to submit your passport along with your visa application.
Also you are only allowed to convert from ICT to CSV only from your home country!


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Shri-SA said:


> There's no interview for CSV, however you need to submit your passport along with your visa application.
> Also you are only allowed to convert from ICT to CSV only from your home country!


And converting from a 3-month business visa to ICT?

Or


And converting from a 3-month business visa to CSV?


----------



## itsjeevani (Nov 6, 2016)

Shri-SA said:


> There's no interview for CSV, however you need to submit your passport along with your visa application.
> Also you are only allowed to convert from ICT to CSV only from your home country!


Thanks Shri,

Can someone apply for my CSV in India VFS, if i send all the required documents to them :fingerscrossed:. I have already applied for SAQA and IITPSA.


Thanks
Ven


----------



## Shri-SA (Jan 16, 2017)

@CSVIndia Business visa conversion is also not allowed from SA


----------



## Shri-SA (Jan 16, 2017)

itsjeevani said:


> Thanks Shri,
> 
> Can someone apply for my CSV in India VFS, if i send all the required documents to them :fingerscrossed:. I have already applied for SAQA and IITPSA.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think you don't get it, you need to submit your passport along with your application, hence they are going to see an entry stamp from Indian immigration thus ruling out the possibility of mailing the documents and passport to someone else and applying on your behalf.

Regards,
Shri


----------

